# Apartment in the city vs house in the suburbs.



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

I know this has been done in the past but given we have many new members i am curious to know what your opnion is.
So which type of dwelling do you prefer and why?

City Apartment









Suburban house


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Apartment in the city. Maybe when I get married and have children, I'll get a townhouse.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Town house or small house in the city


----------



## Jeremyy (Feb 26, 2010)

In my current situation an apartment in the city would be ideal. It's so much easier to get work as a musician in the city as opposed to living in the suburbs.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

apt in city. i hate suburbs


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd rather live in an apartment in the city. It's far closer to everything, and depending on the city's public transport; you could easily live without having to own a car. The views tend to be better (unless you get the ass-end of a building), and the people more liberal/open minded.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Apartment in the city. Although right now I have the worst of both worlds so I guess either one is preferable at this point.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

House in the city.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

Townhouse in city. I grew up in the suburbs and I swore I'd never go back.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Apartment in the city by far!


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Both have their upsides but an apartment in the city if I go to uni. When I raise children though, I'd like to have a large house in the suburbs with a pool. This is the ideal environment for raising children in.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

I'm perfectly fine with anything. A place to live is a place to live.

Though I definitely wouldn't want to have to raise my kids in an apartment in the city.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

townhouse or a small house in the city (or very close to it meaning close enough to ride bike to places). I don't want to raise my kids in the suburbs, I am too lazy to be driving. Most kids in Asia grow up in the cities anyways and it's much better imo. Unless you have something against city-girls :guns1:


----------



## Perth4life (Mar 30, 2003)

lawl... BLACK OR WHITE?

jesus theres so many different types of houses i think this poll needs to include, housing aint black and white


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Surely it depends.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Small house or townhouse in the city or within a couple of minutes walk of the city, if I didn't have any kids then apartment in the city would be fine too. 

Where I live isn't really a city but a smallish town of 75,000 but it still has an urban core with plenty of retail, commercial, leisure facilities, restaurants, bars, rail station etc and traffic congestion that means a big convenience advantage if you live near enough to walk in.

Other things being equal, the larger space of a detached suburban house would be great but other things aren't equal and the extra inconvenience of being further from everything outweighs the advantage of extra space for me. 

As long as we have _enough_ space that's fine by me and the 110sqm + small backyard we have at the moment is enough for two adults and two young children to live comfortably. When the children are bigger we will probably want a larger home with more outdoor space but I'd rather look for a bigger townhouse than go further out into the suburbs, I'd only move further out if I couldn't afford that bigger townhouse.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Agree with most of the previous answers, it strongly depends on how the city is and it's urban layout, and how you access housing (rent vs ownership, indebtedness etc.)
In spanish cities which are virtually almost only covered by apartment, living in a suburban house implies huge costs and enormous distances, so I'd rather go for an apartment.
In Paris, an apartment is fine, but once you settle to have a family a 'pavillon' in the inner suburbs is what I would aim for. A pavillon is a small, urban (but often detached) house.


----------



## Greatlakerman (Mar 30, 2009)

As a 19yr old, I'd rather go for the apartment. Maybe a cheap townhouse.

If I was married with kids, choice would be a good townhouse, or even a suburban house, with the condition it be no more than 7 miles from the very city centre of a 5 million inhabitant metro area.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

House in the suburbs as soon as I can afford one. I like the idea of not having to share the walls of my estate with any neighbor and having more privacy and seclusion when I'm home, so I can have more control about with whom I interact or not on a daily basis. Ideally, house should be more than 5km from workplace, and up to 60min peak driving commute time. 30min driving commute time with some highway sectors is ideal: enough time to cool and get mentally ready for a day at the university.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

I voted for house in the suburbs. Town house or small house in the city or an apartment in the suburbs must be the worst of all.


----------

